# Can leaf bugs eat rose leaves?



## Mike (Jun 20, 2006)

I heard they could eat rose leaves? Its pretty close to bramble right?


----------



## francisco (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello Mike,

Yes some Phyllium will take rose,some easier than others.

If you have access to Guava,Wax myrtle you can feed that too.

FT


----------



## Mike (Jun 20, 2006)

hmmmm i dont know what thoes look like or where they are located? I live on the westcoast of canada in b.c? do they have thoes here? lol


----------



## francisco (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello Mike,

You can goggle the names and find out if there is a Nursery that will carry at least the wax myrtle (Myrica californica) phyllium will eat that readily.

ft


----------



## Mike (Jun 20, 2006)

haha the reason why i asked if i could feed them rose leaves cuz i got tons in my yard and im to lazy to go walk 10-15 min to get bramble leaves lol .


----------

